# AMAZING trip to British Columbia



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I just returned from an epic Salmon trip in Queen Charlotte (Haida Guaii) Islands.

We went to www.peregrinelodge.com

If you are looking for trophy King Salmon. This is the place!! Biggest I caught was 38lbs but there were several there that caught 40-50lbers. There was a lodge across the bay that even caught a 63lb fish while we were there.

This place is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wow!!What a great trip,thanks for posting.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Slabs of succulence!

Way to go!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Love it! Makes me miss the good days of Kenai kings, turning 40-50lbs loose in hopes of the big one!


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

Thank you for sharing! I went to their Web site and it looks like an awesome experience. I wish they had pricing info on their Web site though. Could you tell us approximately what this trip cost you?


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

gnfishn said:


> Thank you for sharing! I went to their Web site and it looks like an awesome experience. I wish they had pricing info on their Web site though. Could you tell us approximately what this trip cost you?


It is about $4500 per guy. It includes everything from the time you leave Vancouver, BC. A flight to Massett and the Helicopter ride to the lodge. All food and drink. Lodging and guides. For what you get it is WELL worth it all!!!


----------



## gnfishn (Sep 25, 2007)

That sounds great, thanks for the info. Guess I need to pick up some extra shifts at work and get up there!


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

FishlakeElkHunter said:


> It is about $4500 per guy. It includes everything from the time you leave Vancouver, BC. A flight to Massett and the Helicopter ride to the lodge. All food and drink. Lodging and guides. For what you get it is WELL worth it all!!!


Ouch....my BC trips all ended up costing less than $500 (I have now been 4 times and hope to go again in 2017...I think I could go back to BC and catch salmon at least 8 times before I hit $4500). I guess if you want to be pampered, you have to pay the price. I couldn't see your pics...did you only catch kings? Were you fishing in the ocean? What type of fishing were you doing?


----------

